# Power Problems with a Kawasaki KE-100



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 2001 Kawasaki KE100. When I go to ride it, it will get up to speed (45 mph) fine and then within 10 seconds it will start to bog. If I give it full throttle the problem gets even worse. If I go wide open it will keep bogging down until finally it only wants to go 30 mph in third gear. It will continue to only go that speed unless I pull over and let it sit for a little while. If I am light on the throttle it will go 35 mph okay and sometimes out of nowhere it will suddenly want to go 45 mph for a while and then start slowing down again. Up any sort of a hill I am lucky to go 25 mph. I have checked the air filter, it is fine, near as I can tell the gas tank doesn't have any crud in it and I even unhooked the dead battery to see if it would gain any power. The bike is a two stroke. I would love to get this thing running good, since it gets 80 mpg.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> I have a 2001 Kawasaki KE100. When I go to ride it, it will get up to speed (45 mph) fine and then within 10 seconds it will start to bog. If I give it full throttle the problem gets even worse. If I go wide open it will keep bogging down until finally it only wants to go 30 mph in third gear. It will continue to only go that speed unless I pull over and let it sit for a little while. If I am light on the throttle it will go 35 mph okay and sometimes out of nowhere it will suddenly want to go 45 mph for a while and then start slowing down again. Up any sort of a hill I am lucky to go 25 mph. I have checked the air filter, it is fine, near as I can tell the gas tank doesn't have any crud in it and I even unhooked the dead battery to see if it would gain any power. The bike is a two stroke. I would love to get this thing running good, since it gets 80 mpg.


Pull the air cleaner off and see if that changes anything. It could have gotten wet. Next would be the exhaust port to see if its carboned up. Check the exhast pipe and silencer for being plugged up. I could tell you we use to burn them out by pouring gas in them and lighting them but that would be to dangerous. Might try paint thinner though. Then bang the carbon out of them. Some can be taken apart. After all that then it would probably be in the float level or jetting.
Also is it an automatic oiler or mix. If you mix it should be 32-1.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks TNHermit. I checked the air filter twice, it is fine and the bike has an oil injection system. I have been thinking of tearing into the carb, but I never thought to check any thing with the exhaust. I have noticed when it suddenly speeds up to 45 for no reason the exhaust note changes. I'll tear into it and give the silencer a good cleaning tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Thanks TNHermit. I checked the air filter twice, it is fine and the bike has an oil injection system. I have been thinking of tearing into the carb, but I never thought to check any thing with the exhaust. I have noticed when it suddenly speeds up to 45 for no reason the exhaust note changes. I'll tear into it and give the silencer a good cleaning tomorrow and see what happens


Try running the bike with the air filter off. It may look fine but if it got wet it will swell up and look just fine.  I would make the carb the last thing. Two strokes need lots of air and this sounds like an air problem.
ONe more thought on the outside is the spark plug. Once in a while a plug doesn't want to fire at higher RPM'S. I don't know about the ignition system but they are usually prettty simple. the faster you go the more spark. No advance or anything like that.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

If it were a car I would put a little gasoline antifreeze in it to see if the problems ends.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll try removing the air filter. It is pretty well encased, but then I guess you never know what can happen. I changed the spark plug, it looked pretty clean. The porcelain part of the plug above the electrode was kind of gray if I remember right. The actual electrode was clean with no buildup. 

Now as far as your suggestion Blufford, I have tried that. The isopropyl alcohol had no effect. I ran it in the bike the last two times I filled up. 

The best thing any one at the various motorcycle dealerships that I stopped in at could come up with was that the bike isn't jetted for the cold. I don't really buy that. I have ridden other two stroke motorcycles in the winter along with quite a number of all terrain vehicles and none of them after being warmed up ever ran any different. I have ridden my trusty Honda ATC 185 when it was 20 below and it ran no different than if it was 60 degrees out.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I ran the bike for a little while without the air filter. There was a noticeable increase in power, but the bogging is still present. Since I am at a friends house at the moment and he doesn't have any tools, the exhaust tear down will have to wait a couple days.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Sounds like a possible fuel delivery or carburetor problem.

RF


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I grew up on those two strokes (Yamaha Enduros) and I noticed my greatest performance increase when I removed the spark arrester/baffle from the exhaust..... Those carboned up "screens" were a HUGE power killer. The longer it goes, the richer the fuel mixture,the more unburnt fuel, the more carbon....It's a downhill spiral.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I am definately going to clean out the exhaust system. I talked to a motorcycle mechanic today, he seemed to think that after the bike warms up it looses compression and that is where my power problem is stemming from. I rode the bike 60 miles yesterday and it was absolutely aweful. He also said 3700 miles on a two stroke makes it a high mileage bike and thought it may be time for a rebuild. I am curious to hear what everyone here thinks of that.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Well I am definately going to clean out the exhaust system. I talked to a motorcycle mechanic today, he seemed to think that after the bike warms up it looses compression and that is where my power problem is stemming from. I rode the bike 60 miles yesterday and it was absolutely aweful. He also said 3700 miles on a two stroke makes it a high mileage bike and thought it may be time for a rebuild. I am curious to hear what everyone here thinks of that.


A good two stroke ain't even broke in till it hits 2000 miles. Unless its been beat to death. Its easy to do a compression test if you want when its cold and hot but I doubt thats it. There are other things that can go wrong. Crank seals, Doest it have reed valves. The petals could be broken or chipped. Does it have exhaust valve ? CHeck the head gaskets. They did put a lot of junk on two stroke trying to make the greenies happy. But I would clean out the exhuast first.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Look over the fuel system. Plugged up filter, collapsed fuel line, or no vent in the tank cap.

If the compression were bad I'd think 10 seconds is a little fast to heat things up to the point that it wouldn't run.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

idahodave said:


> Look over the fuel system. Plugged up filter, collapsed fuel line, or no vent in the tank cap.
> 
> If the compression were bad I'd think 10 seconds is a little fast to heat things up to the point that it wouldn't run.


That's what I think also. It sounds to me like you have a clogged fuel filter that will only let so much fuel pass. After that you need to back throttle because there just isn't enough fuel coming through to feed the engine. 
That would be the first thing I changed. 
If it were a clogged exhaust it wouldn't give you any more power at the start than it does after a few seconds. It would be clogged from get go. IMHO
Dennis


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a Kawasaki 100 trail bike and the screws holding the carb on to the crankcase would loosen and cause an air leak. By retightening the screws, it would run 20 mph faster. A thread-locker, like LOCK-TITE, will keep the screws from vibrating loose.

OR, It could also be something clogging the exhaust. Try holding your hand a few inches behind the exhaust pipe, and rev the engine, to check for blockage. I had a car that the inside of the muffler collapsed and top speed went down to 35 mph.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Another saying gasoline supply restriction. 

You zip along fine at first, but you're draining gasoline out of the fuel bowl faster than it's being filled from the tank. When the level gets low, the engine fades out.

Most likely is the screen at the petcock, but the inlet tubes in the tank are easily blocked with a little crud as well.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Power problem solved! I finally got around taking the baffles out. All of a sudden the bike felt like it gained double the horse power. It now gets up to 45 mph and stays there. On the highway I even got it up to 65 mph on a slight down hill grade. This was something that was impossible before, even with a large hill to help out. After parking the bike my eyes starting to sting from the carbon being burned out of the pipe. Taking off the exhaust and cleaning it out will be the first order of business tomorrow. 

I have asked a number of motorcycle shops around the area about this problem and not a one suggested cleaning out the exhaust pipe. TNHermit, thanks for the input. Indeed your suspicions were correct about the exhaust restriction. It would seem that you know more than the last 4 shops I talked to 

I wound up buying another bike (2001 Suzuki GZ250) partly because of the Kawasaki's power problems. Now I am kinda regretting that, but then a little 100cc Kawasaki two stroke probably wouldn't be the best thing for long distance cruising. I plan on doing a few long road trips this summer.

Mileage before this was awesome (80 mpg+ in the city) so now I expect to be at near moped levels. Thanks for everyones input and advice.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Power problem solved! I finally got around taking the baffles out. All of a sudden the bike felt like it gained double the horse power. It now gets up to 45 mph and stays there. On the highway I even got it up to 65 mph on a slight down hill grade. This was something that was impossible before, even with a large hill to help out. After parking the bike my eyes starting to sting from the carbon being burned out of the pipe. Taking off the exhaust and cleaning it out will be the first order of business tomorrow.
> 
> I have asked a number of motorcycle shops around the area about this problem and not a one suggested cleaning out the exhaust pipe. TNHermit, thanks for the input. Indeed your suspicions were correct about the exhaust restriction. It would seem that you know more than the last 4 shops I talked to
> 
> ...


Good to hear it. Now get you some Klotz or YAmaha 2R oil for your bike and you shouldn't have that problem. 
Don't tell anyone but I was Yamaha certified at one time in my life. Even ran a TD!-B (Yamaha road racer) at Daytona bike week many life times ago  Now I just restore old Bultacos and Montesa's in my spare time.


----------

